# Covenant Sign



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm reading an article by Rev. Michael Glodo and he states this:


> Horizontal: communal aspect
> The first major implication we may note is the communal aspect, or horizontal dimension, of the sign. To receive this sign made one a part of the Abrahamic family, the covenant community. The special blessings which attached to the covenant were only available to those in the covenant. Thus, it was necessary that all under the household covering of Abraham be marked in this way (servants and livestock included). This involved both obligations toward fellow family members as well as risks posed. The blessings of God were not given to those outside this family even though the sign itself was not a guarantor of blessing.
> 
> 
> ...



Where can these aspects be found in scripture?(Especially the judical aspect)


----------

